# I Swore I'd Never...*New Pics



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 5, 2012)

...buy a goat at an auction.

But darnit today I couldn't resist!

She was the best looking out of a group of about 6. All were the same age and resembled her, so I'm guessing they came from the same place. It was a local auction held at a fairgrounds, not a weekly sale barn. Not that it makes much of a difference, but I felt better about it. Talked to the guy who brought them who said he bought them for his daughter who lost interest quickly. He claimed they were clean and UTD, though we all know how people lie. I said, "I already bought her, so tell me what I need to know." and his story didn't change...so we'll see.

I'm thinking Saanen...agree?













For $40, we'll see if I made a good purchase or not in the months to come!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Is she all white or are there some gold spots? Really not sure. I bet for that price she is probably some sort of mix but definitely a cutie!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 5, 2012)

They all had some cream spots on them, but over 90% white. And all the ears that were tagged were floppy like that. I'm going to cut it off tonight.

I asked the guy what they were, and he said dairy. I said, "Yeah, I know that. Saanen?" and he said yes. Now whether he knew what I was talking about or not, that's up for debate. He could have just been saying "Yeah" to whatever I said.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

I would say there is some Nubian in here. The ears are too long to be a Sanaan. Whether she is full Nubian or some type of mix is anyone's guess. I'm sure the guy had no idea what breed.


----------



## manybirds (May 5, 2012)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> ...buy a goat at an auction.
> 
> But darnit today I couldn't resist!
> 
> ...


boer cross


----------



## Mamaboid (May 5, 2012)

*For $40, we'll see if I made a good purchase or not in the months to come!*

My Dusty, due to kid on May 17, came from the Amish Auction we go to......best $40 I ever spent.  Hope you have as good luck with yours.  She is a cutie.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 6, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> BlondeSquirrel04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Boer at all. None of the other kids looked anything like Boer either. No Roman noses or ears that looked anything like Boer.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 6, 2012)

Kiko? Spanish?

I don't know goats, so I'm just throwing out guesses here...


----------



## manybirds (May 6, 2012)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boers don't have the roman noses (thats nubians) some will but most of them have flat faces. she looks the ears, pattern and heavier build all look part boer to me. maybe there boer/dairy or boer/spanish or kiko


----------



## Hillsvale (May 6, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> BlondeSquirrel04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing...  I have a new born whos mother is sanaan (and we think alpine cross) and the sire was a full blood boer... same beige spots and all!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 6, 2012)

We have a purebred Boer doeling, whose sire is a red paint Boer, and she is colored just like this little girl. I posted pics of her a couple weeks ago on one of my kidding threads. Mine even has the same spots on her chest! I think yours has some Boer in her too.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 7, 2012)

That could make sense. The others in with her had about the same amount of cream color on them, and some had the tiniest bit of black on their faces. All the same type of build and ears. The face shape is definitely that of a Saanen/Alpine or other dairy breed.

She's the friendliest little thing, though. She follows me around like a puppy and likes to escape her fence whenever I go outside. Once she's large enough and proven healthy, she'll go in with the girls and their electric fence. Then I think her escaping will cease once she gets a few bites from that!


----------



## Roll farms (May 7, 2012)

First thing that came to my mind was boer / nubian / saanen cross.  Crossing a boer to a Nub can produce lighter 'red' coloring, then water it down some more by breeding that doe to a Saanen and you'd get a kid that looks like that a lot of the time.

And Boers are supposed to have roman noses, it's mentioned in their breed character description when discussing the head.  Its more pronounced in bucks than does, but it's supposed to be there.  When they don't have a roman nose, it's more likely they're a cross.

Boers and Nubians share some common Middle Eastern ancestors so are both supposed to have long ears, roman noses, high butterfat, etc.

But I digress.  I almost promise that kid has some boer or Nubian mixed in.  Saanen is more likely than other 'Swiss' dairy breeds b/c of the lack of 'breed specific' color patterns.

Saanen X w/ some 'long ear' breed mixed in, definitely.

Regardless, she's a cutie.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 7, 2012)

Saanen/Boer makes the most sense. I think I would have seen different coat colors if it were Nubian. And they all have Roman noses, too. 

As she grows up we'll probably be able to guess more accurately.

What do you think, age wise? 5-6 weeks maybe?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> First thing that came to my mind was boer / nubian / saanen cross.  Crossing a boer to a Nub can produce lighter 'red' coloring, then water it down some more by breeding that doe to a Saanen and you'd get a kid that looks like that a lot of the time.
> 
> And Boers are supposed to have roman noses, it's mentioned in their breed character description when discussing the head.  Its more pronounced in bucks than does, but it's supposed to be there.  When they don't have a roman nose, it's more likely they're a cross.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are supposed to have Roman noses, Boers, that is. We have a couple of crosses, one Spanish, one Kiko, and one Nubian, and those does don't have the pronounced Roman nose, but all the Fullbloods do.


----------



## mama24 (May 7, 2012)

She looks just like my Boer/Saanen cross.


----------



## mama24 (May 9, 2012)

Here's my boer/saanen all grown up with her first baby. Dad was 100% Kiko, all white. I was surprised to see the baby isn't pure white.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 12, 2012)

Now I see the Boer much more. I hadn't noticed the cream on her face was in Boer pattern. When I saw her in the ring, it was in the shade and it was hard to see anything but the cream spot on her back. Whatever she is, she is the friendliest little goat I've ever had. From day 1, she was attached to me. I was very surprised about that because it's not like I was present at her birth and bottle raised her. At any rate, she's adorable. I plan on breeder her to my Myotonic buck this year, and maybe my LM buck next year just to see what happens.





















I'm still thinking Boer/Saanen over Boer/Nubian. I think the ears and face would be much different if there was Nub in there.


----------

